# ...  Trump dictated son's misleading statement on meeting with Russian lawyer ...



## charley (Jul 31, 2017)

On the sidelines of the Group of 20 summit in Germany last month, President Trump's advisers discussed how to respond to a new revelationthat Trump's oldest son had met with a Russian lawyer during the 2016 campaign  a disclosure the advisers knew carried political and potentially legal peril. 

The strategy, the advisers agreed, should be for Donald Trump Jr. to release a statement to get ahead of the story. They wanted to be truthful, so their account couldn't be repudiated later if the full details emerged.

Flying home from Germany on July 8 aboard Air Force One, Trump personally dictated a statement in which Trump Jr. said he and the Russian lawyer had primarily discussed a program about the adoption of Russian children when they met in June 2016, according to multiple people with knowledge of the deliberations. The statement, issued to the New York Times as it prepared a story, emphasized that the subject of the meeting was not a campaign issue at the time.

The claims were later shown to be misleading.

The extent of the president's personal intervention in his son's response, the details of which have not previously been reported,adds to a series of actions that Trump has taken that some advisers fear could place him and some members of his inner circle in legal jeopardy.

As Special Counsel Robert S. Mueller III investigates potential obstruction of justice as part of his broader probe of Russian interference in the 2016 election, these advisers worry that the president's direct involvement leaves him needlessly vulnerable to allegations of a cover up.

Trump has already come under criticism for steps he has taken to challenge and undercut the Russia probe.

Although misleading the public or the press is not a crime, advisers to Trump and his family told The Washington Post that they fear any indication that Trump was seeking to hide information about contacts between his campaign and Russians almost inevitably would draw additional scrutiny from Mueller.
Trump, they say, is increasingly acting as his own lawyer, strategist and publicist, often disregarding the recommendations of the professionals he has hired.

Will the lies that come out of the Trump White House ever cease ?


----------



## charley (Jul 31, 2017)

Trump's approval rating just dropped to a new low in his favorite poll..

President Donald Trump's approval rating just dipped to a new low in the latest Rasmussen poll, the survey that is often most favorable to Trump.

Rasmussen found Monday that just 39% of likely US voters approve of the job Trump is doing, while 61% disapprove of the president.

It was the first time Trump dipped below 40% in the Rasmussen presidential tracking poll.

As recently as mid-June, Rasmussen had Trump's approval rating at 50% ? far beyond where other polls found Trump's approval rating to be.

At the time, Trump tweeted, "The new Rasmussen Poll, one of the most accurate in the 2016 Election, just out with a Trump 50% Approval Rating. That's higher than O's #'s!"


----------



## charley (Jul 31, 2017)

Trump Removes Anthony Scaramucci From Communications Director Role.. 






WASHINGTON  President Trump on Monday removed Anthony Scaramucci from his position as communications director, the White House announced, ousting him just days after Mr. Scaramucci unloaded a crude verbal tirade against other senior members of the president?s senior staff.

Anthony Scaramucci will be leaving his role as White House Communications Director, Sarah Huckabee Sanders, the White House press secretary, said in a statement. Mr. Scaramucci felt it was best to give Chief of Staff John Kelly a clean slate and the ability to build his own team. We wish him all the best.

Mr. Scaramucci's abrupt removal came just 10 days after the wealthy New York financier was brought on to the West Wing staff, a move that convulsed an already chaotic White House and led to the departures of Sean Spicer, the former press secretary, and Reince Priebus, the president?s first chief of staff.

Ivanka Trump, the president's daughter, and Jared Kushner, her husband, had pushed the president to hire Mr. Scaramucci, seeing him as away to force out Mr. Priebus, the former national Republican committee chairman, and his allies in the West Wing.


----------



## charley (Jul 31, 2017)

... hey Rob.. I kept all 3 posts together, so you only have to say FAKE NEWS one time...


----------



## Arnold (Jul 31, 2017)

LOL Are the Dems still riding on this fake Russia crap?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 31, 2017)

charley said:


> Trump's approval rating just dropped to a new low in his favorite poll..
> 
> President Donald Trump's approval rating just dipped to a new low in the latest Rasmussen poll, the survey that is often most favorable to Trump.
> 
> ...



the reason his approval rating is so low is because mainstream media does not report on all of the positive things his administration is doing, they focus on made up or heavily spun garbage that does not matter.

btw, Hillary and Obama along with Lynch and a couple others are now officially under FBI investigation for their election scandal.


----------



## charley (Jul 31, 2017)

Prince said:


> LOL Are the Dems still riding on this fake Russia crap?



... Rob, you make me feel that you're not reading my posts..     ..

.. I'll explain, one post is about Scaramucci getting canned  .. [ not Russia ]

.. the other was about [Trump's sagging approval rating'  ...  [ not Russia ]

.. the first was about how easy trump lies through his ass about anything ..... [Russia]

... ok Rob, I hope that helps......


----------



## charley (Jul 31, 2017)

Prince said:


> the reason his approval rating is so low is because mainstream media does not report on all of the positive things his administration is doing, they focus on made up or heavily spun garbage that does not matter.
> 
> btw, Hillary and Obama along with Lynch and a couple others are now officially under FBI investigation for their election scandal.





..... that desperate smell of fear..


----------



## Arnold (Jul 31, 2017)

charley said:


> ... Rob, you make me feel that you're not reading my posts..     ..
> 
> .. I'll explain, one post is about Scaramucci getting canned  .. [ not Russia ]
> 
> ...



*Title of this thread -->* ... Trump dictated son's misleading statement on *meeting with Russian lawyer* ...

Obama went thru 3 Chief of Staff's in 3 years, and a total of 5 Chief of Staff's in his eight year presidency. CNN forgot to mention that.

I addressed his low approval rating and the reason why it is low.


----------



## charley (Jul 31, 2017)

Prince said:


> *Title of this thread -->* ... Trump dictated son's misleading statement on *meeting with Russian lawyer* ...
> 
> Obama went thru 3 Chief of Staff's in 3 years, and a total of 5 Chief of Staff's in his eight year presidency. CNN forgot to mention that.
> 
> I addressed his low approval rating and the reason why it is low.




.... you'll go down as one of trumpski's most ardent defenders...we all know Obama is responsible for everything wrong in the republican party, and America, then it's Hillary & Bill .. then FAKE NEWS...


----------



## Arnold (Jul 31, 2017)

Oh I forgot about Scaramucci, yes weird turn of events. Scaramucci wanted the current COS replaced, and then the incoming COS wants Scaramucci gone.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 31, 2017)

charley said:


> .... you'll go down as one of trumpski's most ardent defenders...we all know Obama is responsible for everything wrong in the republican party, and America, then it's Hillary & Bill .. then FAKE NEWS...



actually the Dems have been and continue to self implode, its pretty funny how stupid and pig headed they are.

and this certainly is not going to help matters...

https://youtu.be/Z_VUtoJNFD4


----------



## charley (Jul 31, 2017)

Prince said:


> Oh I forgot about Scaramucci, yes weird turn of events. Scaramucci wanted the current COS replaced, and then the incoming COS wants Scaramucci gone.




.... to be honest with you , I'm not joking around, I'm concerned about N Korea... I don't want world war III , & I don't trust Russia & China... I could see them backing N Korea & going to war with America...not right now but sooner than later....I know that makes me sound a little nutz, maybe I am..


----------



## Arnold (Jul 31, 2017)

then you should be happy we have a potus now with a backbone that is pro military and building it back up.


----------



## charley (Jul 31, 2017)

Prince said:


> actually the Dems have been and continue to self implode, its pretty funny how stupid and pig headed they are.
> 
> and this certainly is not going to help matters...
> 
> https://youtu.be/Z_VUtoJNFD4



,,,, good post !!   I wrote here many times how I detest Debbie Wasserman Schultz... the DNC fucked Bernie over , & I won't forget that...& you could put her in the 'slammer' as far as I'm concerned.. 

.. as far as self imploding goes..  the Dems got nothing , no power, no respect..  there's nowhere to implode to, the repubs have all the power & that's why it's more drama and entertainment with the repubs...   

..one more thing , the Dems will never do anything unless they change leaders, Pelosi & Shummer need to go , the sooner the better...


----------



## charley (Jul 31, 2017)

Prince said:


> then you should be happy we have a potus now with a backbone that is pro military and building it back up.



.....    we experienced that 'trump backbone' during Viet Nam, thank you ...


----------



## dagambd (Aug 1, 2017)

Prince said:


> then you should be happy we have a potus now with a backbone that is pro military and building it back up.



A lunatic with an itchy trigger finger out to prove he's a tough guy. He's about as hard as a wet noodle.  

Love the post of that ass by the way. Yummy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Aug 1, 2017)

dagambd said:


> A lunatic with an itchy trigger finger out to prove he's a tough guy. He's about as hard as a wet noodle.
> 
> Love the post of that ass by the way. Yummy
> 
> ...



Does he really have anything to prove?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Aug 1, 2017)

charley said:


> .....    we experienced that 'trump backbone' during Viet Nam, thank you ...



So did Bill Clinton and I don't blame them. Would have you gone to Vietnam? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Aug 1, 2017)

charley said:


> one more thing , the Dems will never do anything unless they change leaders, Pelosi & Shummer need to go , the sooner the better...



Yup and too stupid to realize that, Dems should also separate the party from Hilary, she's doing nothing but bad for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 2, 2017)

Prince said:


> So did Bill Clinton and I don't blame them. Would have you gone to Vietnam?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



.... If you are an American male of age to serve , in time of need, it's only right to serve...   nobody wants to go to war, but to excuse 'the rich' from serving is not right, and worse yet, it's a *fake medical excuse* that the family doctor drummed up to keep that person of privilege safe while others put their lives on the line... even you Rob , in your dying love to protect trumpski and defend him at all costs, must know that is not honest...  I don't care what politician, dem or repub...


----------



## charley (Aug 2, 2017)

Prince said:


> Yup and too stupid to realize that, Dems should also separate the party from Hilary, she's doing nothing but bad for them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



... Hillary is a millstone around the necks of the dem party, I always said that,,,, as well as Pelosi & Shummer..  things need to change, I've been saying that forfuckingever...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 2, 2017)

charley said:


> .... If you are an American male of age to serve , in time of need, it's only right to serve...   nobody wants to go to war, but to excuse 'the rich' from serving is not right, and worse yet, it's a *fake medical excuse* that the family doctor drummed up to keep that person of privilege safe while others put their lives on the line... even you Rob , in your dying love to protect trumpski and defend him at all costs, must know that is not honest...  I don't care what politician, dem or repub...



I was in the US Army, but I am saying I do not think I would have gone to that war.


----------



## RaymondSlild (Mar 7, 2018)

ending headlines to do with cricketcheers such a lot for using this particular service knowing that we had fervent, employed guys relying upon stopping headline accomplished involving our hard work notably important. Many of the characteristics we each applied came completely from your feedback. thanks a lot.in the six year take we had the reverance of being the main point on researches, engineering science but criminal court safety and security, without exception focused on verifiable news reports provided as soon as possible. correct continually isn't that perfect thing item, on the other hand can be tomorrow are going to loaded with tries to make one. we will adore to see a whole lot more online companies, a good deal analysis, whole lot investment decision, considerably more good photos throughout funds packages, additional doubling into technology in which aide correspondents, registered users and the planet.we have illuminated increase window, Buzzed your wallet as well as climbed to finally out surrounding the room using three remember wary sound. we told you about items thought about, and moreover healed felt a lot more in touch with everybody. all of us been very useful you discover first, supplying an edge possibly even letting keep acceptable. any of us cared for doing the same. we will miss that. we appreciate your being on the other instrument end of this good screen.Cricket can be cricket highlights bat and therefore pastime used relating two matchups for eleven online poker players upon the cricket service, in the middle of that is a sq,rectangle 22 backyard big promote a wicket (some three strong stumps) positioned at both sides. One producers, chosen the actual batting business, tries to score as many flows as i can, and any enemy particular field. almost every step behind learn is addressed any innings. straight after each ten batsmen are usually dismissed or a fixed number of overs have been finished, The innings closes as two squads following trade assignments. cricket updates The collecting soccer team is the one which rates the majority of important costs, mainly whatever features been given, in their or even more two innings.at the start of each contest, Two batsmen coupled with eleven fielders enter the joy of play the game of. The listen to starts out when a designated person in the fielding cluster, called the bowler, can provide the baseball from a cure with playing surface to an additional, for wicket in which finish off, on which is used one of several batsmen, known as the striker. all striker "pushes defense" on just the crimp extracted for throw four feet prior to the wicket. that position is to stop the golfing ball far from striking the stumps via by using softball bat, along with simultaneously to emerge the software sufficiently to attain owns. an additional batsman, known as the un striker, delays at the exact opposite tip within the message outside of the bowler. A sacked batsman essential provide the field, such as teammate swaps them. The bowler's objectives are to avoid the reviewing associated moves and in addition cricket fixtures disregard the batsman. their done is some of six deliveries bowled by a similar bowler. the next additional than is regarded as bowled from the opposite end inside toss by distinctive bowler.the particular sorts of termination actually are bowled, the moment bowler produces the stumps yourself of your basketball, shin before to wicket, if for example the batsman helps prevent the golf coming from but in addition stumps together with process instead of his, and moreover snared, when batsman visitors the ball on the air and in fact is intercepted by a fielder before you start pressing the garden soil. amounts are scored due to two vital techniques: any by just showing up in the pitch with enough contentration because of it with regard to mix the border, alternatively owing to two batsmen swapping hair tips by every last simultaneously offering the length of the help out differing guidance whilst the fielders seem to be finding the shot. whether a fielder retrieves the retrenched rather quickly the right amount of to undervalue the wicket acquiring batsman being without came to the crease at that conclusion through angle, of the fact that batsman is ignored (the particular go out ensues). Adjudication is carried out on this area times two umpires.The law amongst cricket are perhaps run by way of the external Cricket council (ICC) and also also the Marylebone Cricket clb (MCC). 120 sheduled delivery), to attempt cricket, bet complete five days while having infinite along withs leagues still having each two innings. usually cricketers fun in all of the along with white equipment, however in low overs cricket these products dress yourself in bartender otherwise cluster color styles. aside from the basic guide, quite a few users be dressed in protective equipment industrial roofing pain attributable to the shot, the hard, dependable topic prepared from pressurized alligator enclosing a cork basic.at the same time cricket's start continue to be dubious, it is first taped in south east the united kingdom with 16th century. It extended in the world with the expansion with all the english Empire, resulting the first point corresponds through the middle of the 19th century. ICC, the exact game's overseeing whole, has now at least 100 colleagues, Ten of which may full musicians exactly who enjoy Test cricket. the sport is actually observed chiefly near Australasia, the british isles, the entire indian subcontinent, southerly africa plus the to the west Indies. might cricket, that could be prepared and in addition had one at a time, has also carried out arena traditional.


----------

